
Why BlackBerry is exiting Pakistan - sri_cyberdude
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2015/11/why-blackberry-is-exiting-pakistan/
======
teh_klev
That trailing question mark isn't in the original title for a very good
grammatical reason, the title isn't a question, it's a statement. So, please
can you remove it?

If the title were:

Why is BlackBerry Exiting Pakistan?

Then all would be well with the world.

~~~
sri_cyberdude
Yeah. Valid point. Removed it.

~~~
teh_klev
Appreciated, now I'll get back to my other OCD activities :)

------
dovdov
yeah, sure...

[http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/jun/16/gchq-
intercepted-c...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/jun/16/gchq-intercepted-
communications-g20-summits)

